# Men who call you kiddo.



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Impavidus said:


> It depends on the context. If it's meant as a term of endearment I don't really care what anyone calls me. If it's meant to be patronizing or condescending I'll call them on it.
> 
> At work I manage men who are typically 10-20 years older than me. A lot of them call me "sweetie" or "kiddo" but it's very obviously not meant to be disrespectful - they'd have to be morons to intentionally insult their boss  They also call all the younger men "kiddo" or "boy-o" so they're consistent about it.


They are disrespecting you, if they're only 10-20 years older, that's not old enough to call you kiddo AS THEIR BOSS. Maybe if these men were in their seventies or eighties, because to the elderly everyone is a child. It seems passive aggressive, like they're establishing their authority over you and the younger males as the older males.

"Son" is a common term of affection where I grew up, I use it quite a bit but I still would be mindful not to use it in a sexual relationship because wow that's just creepy if taken literally.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

fourtines said:


> Look I used to know a guy who thought pigtails were cute on grown women, which was fine, but he also liked to call his love interests "little girl" and later I caught him with a thirteen year old. He was twenty six.
> 
> I don't think the term is appropriate in a sexual relationship unless you have explicitly agreed on age play being ok. Even at best if the guy isn't a pervert, it's just a terrible term that is condescending. Like even imagining an older man saying it to me makes me angry, though an older woman saying it seems motherly.


I'm not understanding what this has to do with Maslow's hierarchy of needs.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

fourtines said:


> They are disrespecting you, if they're only 10-20 years older, *that's not old enough to call you kiddo* AS THEIR BOSS. Maybe if these men were in their seventies or eighties, because to the elderly everyone is a child. It seems passive aggressive, like they're establishing their authority over you and the younger males as the older males.
> 
> "Son" is a common term of affection where I grew up, I use it quite a bit but I still would be mindful not to use it in a sexual relationship because wow that's just creepy if taken literally.


According to what rule book? 

The men who call me "sweetie" are all pushing retirement (55+). The younger guys wouldn't have the balls to try it. With "kiddo" I don't give a shit how old the person is. They could be 10 years younger than me for all I care. All that matters is the context and the intent behind the word, not the word itself.

Obviously the word bothers you. In the situation I described, it doesn't bother me. I see the whole package of daily interaction with these guys. There is no disrespect, either implied or overt.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

WillyT said:


> Kick him in the balls.


Thats racist.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Personally, I'm put off by people who use terms like that when referring to me, unless they're significantly older than me and have a reason to see me as a "kiddo" compared to them.

Unless, of course, it's someone I know well and we're kidding back and forth.


----------

